# Traynor TS-25 Help Needed



## Pharoah (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi, new guy here. I have a 1980 Traynor TS-25 combo amp (solid state) that I realy like but it has some issues. It seems the volume works in reverse where 10 is quiet and 1 is loud. Also, the reverb does not seem to work. I checked the tank and connections and it all seems good.

Anyone have any ideas or know of a good place to get it repaired in the Barrie/Alliston/Orangeville area?

Thanks,


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi
I realize it's a bit of a drive to Pickering but my friend Andy can look after you...a straightup and knowledgable guy who repairs electronic musical equipment as a hobby.
[email protected]


----------

